
Stacer: Linux System Optimizer and Monitoring - uyoakaoma
https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer
======
oguzhaninan
Hi, I am oguzhaninan I am rewriting the new version with c ++. It will use a
maximum of 20 mb ram. In a very short time, I will release the new version
with more features.

~~~
montzark
Why not Rust :)?

~~~
joshbaptiste
I'm guessing due to the wealth of GUI frameworks available for C++.

------
jackyinger
Ugh... I haven't used this, but in general management GUIs are a cheap veneer
over the goodness of Linux. You're still going to need the terminal when
things break or just can't be done with the GUI.

I will admit that I started managing Linux through GUIs, but ultimately CLI
utilities and configuration files lead to a deeper understanding and a wider
set of options.

Run Arch Linux for a few months and you'll get over the textual interface
hump.

------
SolarNet
This one is probably a bad example (there are some warning signs). But for
people who don't get computers (willfully or not) it's useful to have things
like this. There is a large portion of the market who is going to want things
like this. And as Linux becomes more popular we can either build good ones and
recommend them on all of the swap to Linux websites (or include them by
default in common consumer oriented distributions) - a lesson windows learned
- or deal with a ton of shitty adware infested bloatware variations. People
_are_ going to download things like these, and it's a question of whether they
will be good ones or malicious ones.

------
JepZ
While it looks nice, I can't find any use in it :-/

I mean those desktop widgets displaying CPU/Mem usage integrate much better
into the desktop. If you want to uninstall something you should better know
what you are doing and the same goes for init jobs...

Don't get me wrong I love visual tools as long as they do something better
than their cli equivalents. For example, I am a huge fan of filelight
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filelight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filelight)
because it enables quick insights about disk usage.

------
zokier
Oh boy. Reminds me of the classic "Windows optimizers" complete with set of
badges from various "quality websites". In case you are not familiar with the
category, generally you were lucky if they only left your system in subtly
half-broken state. Because the other, possibly more common, alternative was
that the software was used to drop in a bucketful of malware.

------
wolololo33
How "big" is it? I'm just wondering what space do these Electron apps take.
It's great to see such "Windows" apps in Linux at last. I just hope it won't
be 300MB per app.

------
cmiles74
My first thought was that Electron and Node would be pretty heavyweight for
this use case. I'm curious to know if anyone who's tried it is seeing the app
itself dominate a CPU. I'm hoping not, because it does look really nice!

[https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer/issues/62](https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer/issues/62)

